# Umm....stolen a3?



## RabidRabbit84 (Feb 3, 2004)

You guys prob think im an absolute idiot, but i i heard something about an a3 being stolen from a New York auto show or somethin...
the website was http://www.stolena3.com or somethin like that...i still havent figured out if its for real or not...i was thinking about calling up the number theyve provided and ask them if they were serious


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Umm....stolen a3? (RabidRabbit84)*

It was a marketing stunt... there's a few threads about it on various forums. Cheeky sods.


----------

